# Body fat



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

Hi Guys, what would people say is my BF% here?

just to get a understanding if I would be classed as lean now

4 weeks till holiday now so final push ahead now. Be great to get some
Expert views though. You have to look past the loose skin also due to the body fat I have lost over the last few years.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

God knows. What’s the point putting some arbitrary number against it when you’d test it using 5 different methods and get 5 different results? If you’re happy with how you look in the mirror, you’re lean enough. If you’re not, continue cutting.


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

dazza39 said:


> Hi Guys, what would people say is my BF% here?
> 
> just to get a understanding if I would be classed as lean now
> 
> ...


You look like you’ve lost a ton of BF mate. Good work and your heart will thank you for it.


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

It's hard to tell because of the loose skin like you say. But you are very lean...at a guess I would put you between 10 and 12% bf. Well done on the weight loss as well...👏


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

L


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

DLTBB said:


> God knows. What’s the point putting some arbitrary number against it when you’d test it using 5 different methods and get 5 different results? If you’re happy with how you look in the mirror, you’re lean enough. If you’re not, continue cutting.


Yeah just more just wondering to be honest mate


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thugster said:


> You look like you’ve lost a ton of BF mate. Good work and your heart will thank you for it.


12 stone matey and thank you


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

Jamming said:


> It's hard to tell because of the loose skin like you say. But you are very lean...at a guess I would put you between 10 and 12% bf. Well done on the weight loss as well...👏


Thanks is matey, really appreciate the reply. Got 4 weeks left till holiday so going to keep pushing


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

dazza39 said:


> 12 stone matey and thank you


You lost 12st!! Man that’s some effort!


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

dazza39 said:


> Thanks is matey, really appreciate the reply. Got 4 weeks left till holiday so going to keep pushing


To be honest.. I don't think you need to cut much more fat for now. I would focus on trying to build muscle in your upper body. More mass will help to fill you out and your skin will appear a bit tighter.. so you may get a better look. Just a suggestion and in my opinion of course. Your lower body already looks great...


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thugster said:


> You lost 12st!! Man that’s some effort!


Thanks mate 

pic of me then


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

Jamming said:


> To be honest.. I don't think you need to cut much more fat for now. I would focus on trying to build muscle in your upper body. More mass will help to fill you out and your skin will appear a bit tighter.. so you may get a better look. Just a suggestion and in my opinion of course. Your lower body already looks great...


Thanks matey, I fully agree with you to be honest, I think I just want to push last 4 weeks for holiday then enjoy my 2 weeks and the hot phase 2 which is exactly what you advise after holiday


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Well done on the weight loss.


----------



## 134637 (9 mo ago)

**** me, phenomenal job with that weight loss. Well played sir! 

There's a bit of loose skin so it's hard to judge your bodyfat, but I'd say around 13-15%.


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

R5Gtt75 said:


> Well done on the weight loss.


Thank you


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

dazza39 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> pic of me then


Nothing but respect mate. That’s the most I’ve heard anyone loose! Amazing work mate!


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

Pegasus said:


> **** me, phenomenal job with that weight loss. Well played sir!
> 
> There's a bit of loose skin so it's hard to judge your bodyfat, but I'd say around 13-15%.


Thanks matey, that’s my thoughts, really appreciate it


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

Thugster said:


> Nothing but respect mate. That’s the most I’ve heard anyone loose! Amazing work mate!


Thank you, next stage is the skin removal which should have happened feb gone but covid stopped it. Next year now


----------



## albatross (Nov 28, 2017)

Tip of my hat to you - that is clearly a herculean effort you have put in. I look forward to how you progress on the building phase - with your mindset you will have no problem.

Also, the next bit is much more fun


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

dazza39 said:


> Thank you, next stage is the skin removal which should have happened feb gone but covid stopped it. Next year now


Well I think you should post a log on here mate and we’ll all chime in to help you stay lean and build muscle on your journey to becoming who you wanna be mate. You clearly have the mental strength 💪🥇🥇🥇🥇


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

You look a 100% better and probably extended your life by a couple decades if you keep the weight off.


----------



## DarkKnight (Feb 3, 2021)

Nice package

No h0mo


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Good job mate


----------



## DeanMcCoy1994 (Sep 1, 2021)

Epic transformation. I'd say your around 15-20% here.


----------



## Li'l P (Feb 2, 2021)

dazza39 said:


> Hi Guys, what would people say is my BF% here?
> 
> just to get a understanding if I would be classed as lean now
> 
> ...


Well done on loosing that weight pal. Keep on keepin on


----------



## knuckleheed2 (Dec 1, 2019)

Well done bud, amazing transformation.


----------



## Jamming (Aug 8, 2012)

DeanMcCoy1994 said:


> Epic transformation. I'd say your around 15-20% here.


No way on earth is he sitting at 20% bf imo.


----------



## rhino-t (Nov 21, 2021)

Very impressive. Well done mate..


----------



## dazza39 (Jun 27, 2021)

albatross said:


> Tip of my hat to you - that is clearly a herculean effort you have put in. I look forward to how you progress on the building phase - with your mindset you will have no problem.
> 
> Also, the next bit is much more fun


Thanks mate, phase 2 can’t come
Quick enough. Il def be enjoying my 2 weeks holiday in Turkey ha. Then back for a little clean up then phase 2 fully starts


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

You’re absolutely fine. I was going to tone up for my holiday but it never happened & theres still Easter eggs all over. There’s always when I’m back after been all inclusive.


----------



## shane278 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cira 13% 
Loose skin definitely makes it more difficult to estimate. 
Great progress and with 4 more weeks behind you who knows, you could be closer to 10%


----------



## Brian Multigym (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done on the weight loss, you look a different person. You'll be far better off too. The loose skin, you mentioned removal next year, but you could lessen it for now with Palmer's Cocoa Butter Formula - Firming Butter lotion. It contains, vitamin E, Collagen, Elastin, Shea Butter, Ginseng and Q10 - everything skin likes. Morrisons stock it. In addition, you could take a Collagen supplement - Bovine Collagen is the cheapest. You need Type 1 Collagen for skin and skin elasticity. Type 1 is in Bovine Collagen. The body produces its own but it does reduce as we get older. Thought I would mention it though.

Well done and best of look with phase 2!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow

That's an impressive weightloss journey 

Seriously admirable


----------



## Phatmax (Nov 12, 2021)

nice transformation mate there is a guy at my gym lost 14ST think his @mrriggs1 on Instagram
won the pure elite transformation show this year


----------



## Thugster (9 mo ago)

dazza39 said:


> Hi Guys, what would people say is my BF% here?
> 
> just to get a understanding if I would be classed as lean now
> 
> ...


I’ve actually got those very same slippers mate.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Well done mate, I was shocked when scrolling through the pics when I came to the last one, I wouldn’t bother what body fat percentage you were, or what weight, you look great.


----------



## KG8 (9 mo ago)

dazza39 said:


> 12 stone matey and thank you


Awesome work mate.


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Did you have to get excess skin removed?


----------



## UKDatST (9 mo ago)

Mad Respect Bro


----------

